# Versionierung wie aufbauen



## OnDemand (29. Nov 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte jetzt ein GIT Problem, welches nicht mehr richtig lösbar war und ich musste ein Backup rausholen und verlor einige Änderungen. Da ich eine 1-Man-Show bin, war eine echte Versionierung bisher nicht so richtig nötig.

Nun habe ich folgenden Plan und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand sagt ob das Sinn macht oder es irgendwie besser geht:

Ich habe 3 Branches:
Master
Test
Development

Im Development baue ich neue Features ein oder bearbeite unwichtige, kleine Bugs. Diese Merge ich dann in den Test und teste auf meinem echten Testserver. Wenn alles iO geht das in den Master und dann produktiv.

Wenn nun im Produktiv ein fataler Bug auftritt, mache ich einen neuen Branch "Hotfix", passe das an und merge das in den Test und dann in Master wenn io.

Ich würde das ganze gern besser an gehen, am besten sogar mit Versionsnummer, hab da aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan wie ich vorgehen soll und wenig Erfahrung mit Git. Es reicht für Merge, Push und Pull - thats it 

 Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mit ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## mrBrown (29. Nov 2019)

https://www.atlassian.com/de/git/tutorials/comparing-workflows/gitflow-workflow


----------



## OnDemand (29. Nov 2019)

Ui das sieht ja super erklärt aus! Danke, zieh ich mir direkt mal rein


----------



## White_Fox (29. Nov 2019)

Oder hier:





						Git: Dezentrale Versionsverwaltung im Team – Grundlagen und Workflows : Preißel, René, Stachmann, Bjørn: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

Git: Dezentrale Versionsverwaltung im Team – Grundlagen und Workflows | Preißel, René, Stachmann, Bjørn | ISBN: 9783864906497 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch Amazon.



					www.amazon.de
				




Ich habe eine frühere Auflage gerade durch...ein sehr gutes Buch.


----------

